# UPDATE : Fire at Lluesty Hospital Holywell!!!



## Pebbles Star (May 11, 2012)

Just been reading the local paper and I was saddened to hear that some of Holywell's finest have set fire to this place, causing a fair bit of damage from the sound of it. You can read the full story here:

http://www.leaderlive.co.uk/news/112681/derelict-former-flintshire-hospital-is-damaged-in-blaze.aspx

I keep following everyone's stories about the place on here but I've yet to get in there myself even though it's so local. Tried once just after it sold but security was too tight. Prob should try get there ASAP before the chavs completely ruin the place.


----------



## kevsy21 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the update.Its a shame thats happened but sooner or later some idiot always sets fire to an empty building.From my visit to the site there was clear signs off squatters,drug use and alcohiol abuse.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 11, 2012)

Its always a shame to see these types of buildings brought to it's knees by mindless arsonists but as Kevsy21 says, it always happens sooner or later. Thanks for posting the link


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 11, 2012)

Not another fire...


----------



## Pebbles Star (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, but what makes it worse for us is that this same newspaper published a rather ill informed aritcle about Urban Explorers entering this site only two months ago, ( http://www.leaderlive.co.uk/news/110588/-urban-explorers-risking-their-lives.aspx ) so you just know that people like us will get the blame rather than the real culprits. Also it's going to be so much harder to try and get in here in the near future.


----------



## rectory-rat (May 11, 2012)

Pebbles Star said:


> Yeah, but what makes it worse for us is that this same newspaper published a rather ill informed aritcle about Urban Explorers entering this site only two months ago, ( http://www.leaderlive.co.uk/news/110588/-urban-explorers-risking-their-lives.aspx ) so you just know that people like us will get the blame rather than the real culprits. Also it's going to be so much harder to try and get in here in the near future.



WTF, that article's totally wrong and bloody unfair on every level. I mean _“We have been trying to keep people out of there. Just because they give themselves the name ‘urban explorers’ does not make it legal. It is still trespassing, it is breaking and entering.”_ That's misleading, factually incorrect and misrepresenting the legal aspects of what we do :wmad:

Thanks for sharing though 

-RR


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 11, 2012)

> Urban exploration groups dedicated to breaking in and photographing off-limits buildings



Why is it everything always states that we break into buildings! We should all sue them for bloody slander...or just explore their offices


----------



## Pebbles Star (May 11, 2012)

rectory-rat said:


> WTF, that article's totally wrong and bloody unfair on every level. I mean _“We have been trying to keep people out of there. Just because they give themselves the name ‘urban explorers’ does not make it legal. It is still trespassing, it is breaking and entering.”_ That's misleading, factually incorrect and misrepresenting the legal aspects of what we do :wmad:
> 
> Thanks for sharing though
> 
> -RR



Exactly. I was so angry when I read that! As you can see from the amount of comments on there, it was a bit controversial. It's just narrow minded people stuck in a box and the chavs that give us all a bad name. They just don't get that it's actually a respect thing visiting these sites and recording what's there. Ah! Just makes me so angry.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 11, 2012)

We were here a couple of weeks ago, still not sorted my piks out, all the time we were there , there were 3 or 4 hooded chavs hanging about outside then they came in whilst we were in the morgue, one of our member got a bit spooked by this, after our lengthy visit we drove past and the number had grown to 20! 3 or 4 didnt phase me but 20!!, glad we left when we did.


----------



## Tubcat80 (May 11, 2012)

This foiled our plans for Saturday! No doubt the locals will be eagle eyed for the next few weeks!


----------



## inceptionwave (May 13, 2012)

Such a shame that the chavs ruin it for everyone and give us a bad name in the process, WTF that article has made me angry!


----------



## kevsy21 (May 13, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> We were here a couple of weeks ago, still not sorted my piks out, all the time we were there , there were 3 or 4 hooded chavs hanging about outside then they came in whilst we were in the morgue, one of our member got a bit spooked by this, after our lengthy visit we drove past and the number had grown to 20! 3 or 4 didnt phase me but 20!!, glad we left when we did.





Tubcat80 said:


> This foiled our plans for Saturday! No doubt the locals will be eagle eyed for the next few weeks!



No doubt it may get sealed again and local police may check the area more frequent for the time being.There is a homeless shelter opposite the site,the lads from there are the ones who hang around the hospital.They are not local lads,the one's i spoke to had strong lancashire accents.


----------



## Pebbles Star (May 17, 2012)

And it happens again!!!

http://www.leaderlive.co.uk/news/112824/is-a-serial-arsonist-targeting-flintshire-building-.aspx


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 17, 2012)

What a load of bloody dicks although I think most people saw that one coming and the press reporting a "serial arsonist" will only egg them on further.


----------

